# winsock error 10055



## dukie (Sep 30, 2003)

Dell Dimension XPS R400 95b, 128mb, 14.4Gig drive, fully patched (Y2K, DUN 1.3, Winsock2, etc.)

Bear with me. I want you to have all the data.

Winsock.dll in windows (21k) date stamp 3/28/1998;

In Win\system: 1) wsock.vxd 16k 4.10.1656 3/28/98
2) wsock2.vxd 23k 4.10.1656 3/28/98
3) wsock32.dll 21k 4.10.1656 3/28/98
4) wsock32n.dll 26k 9/18/97 "File version 5.1.0.2 Hummingbird socks V4 winsock stub" (??? 


This is a DSL and compuserve classic issue (software WinCim v2.61 16 bit). I want to get Compuserve to jump on my DSL rather than having continuing to use dialup. To do that you disable compuserve's direct modem dialer and use winsock instead. There are no other winsocks on the box.

When I try to log on I get an immediate "Winsock Error 10055". Microsoft says that means "WSAENOBUFS (10055)
" No Buffer Space Available -- A socket operation could not be performed
because the system ran out of buffer space or the queue was full."

Typically I use 40% of my memory. 128mb was a bunch of memory then .

I've been trying to fix the problem for about 3 weeks in the WUGNET forum in CServe . They've been great as always, but couldn't solve it, and it seems everybody gets CServe to use their DSL but me.

What's funny is it works seamlessly on my new I8500 XP Pro notebook.

I hope someone is familiar with this. Searched the forum - bunch of socket issues but not this one. No viruses, trojans, spywear etc. on my box.

Thanks!


----------



## Memory_Loss (Sep 30, 2003)

Try This Site


----------



## dukie (Sep 30, 2003)

Memory Loss:

Thanks for the reply. I patched the Wsock2 in 1999 and actually re-patched it a week or so in case it was corrupted, but no help 

Sigh. I'm beginning to think I should start thinking about burning eagle feathers on my 'puter under a full moon.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Memory_Loss (Sep 30, 2003)

I've done some searching for you and so far this is what i found for a solution.



> This is a problem with the stack buffer size and some TCP/IP stacks. To resolve this problem simply add the following line to your HOSTEX.INI file in the [System.Settings] section :
> 
> Max Winsock Receive Size = 4096


I also found This Link


----------



## dukie (Sep 30, 2003)

I have no hostex.ini on my box. In what file is [System.Settings]? Not in C:\Win or Win\system etc.

Or is this a registry hack?

Sorry to be dense. I didn't see anything in the kbs that mentions hostex.ini.

Where'd you find it? Thanks for hanging with me with this!!


----------

